# Basements.



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Do most homes in Canada and the US have basements? And are most double story? 
If so we are spoilt, I have never done a basement and only do a double story home probably once a year.:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

gazman said:


> Do most homes in Canada and the US have basements? And are most double story?
> If so we are spoilt, I have never done a basement and only do a double story home probably once a year.:thumbup:


I've been doing this now for almost 8 years, started at 16 and im 24 now.
And in all my years of doing this I can only recall 1 house which didn't have a basement...
Most houses around where i'm from are split level. You have your main floor and your basement. Thats our typical bungalow style home around my parts.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

90% of the homes we do in NY have basements and a second story. Basements arent that bad at all its the stairways that get ya. Hell I would love a ranch style house to tape. Talk about gravy. The house (coloniel style ) I am doing right now has 6 and a half boxes of No coat and 62 pieces of radius bead. Lots of work for a 10,000 sqft home.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> Do most homes in Canada and the US have basements? And are most double story?
> If so we are spoilt, I have never done a basement and only do a double story home probably once a year.:thumbup:


In Canada mostly yes,,,, because

Where I live (can be different else where with codes) you Half to dig down four feet for foundation footing, b/c of the frost line. So most dig the extra few feet to install one. More easy to put hot water heater, furnace , stuff like that down there. Some cheap out with a four foot crawl space (rez house). Rare is 4 foot down, back fill in, then cement floor with in floor heating. So it's mostly about, code, frost line/weather. Someone can correct me but,,,, think down in the states, in the south, their not as common...... I think:blink:

Yes most are 2 story, If you want more room, it's cheaper to build up, rather than down or out. Then there's a lot of back splits, raised ranch too. ranch is a one storey, but 4' of the basement wall sticks out above ground, so you can install larger windows. Four feet remains below the grade:thumbsup:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Yup uits all about the code. Heres an estimate for my 24 by 53 basement i did this summer. Just a slab $5000.00 not up to code. Slab with frost walls up to code $8800.00. Full basement $14,000.00. Pretty much a no brainer to go with a full basement.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

In the colder parts of Canada where 2buck is from you freeze your nackers off in the winter and need to dig in to get a basement.

In lotus land, Western Canada where you can wear shorts sleeves in the winter we often have our 2 storey homes built above ground.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> In the colder parts of Canada where 2buck is from you freeze your nackers off in the winter and need to dig in to get a basement.
> 
> In lotus land, Western Canada where you can wear shorts sleeves in the winter we often have our 2 storey homes built above ground.


We were one degree warmer than you today
















http://www.theweathernetwork.com/index.php?product=obs24h&placecode=caon0383

http://www.theweathernetwork.com/index.php?product=obs24h&placecode=cabc0308


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Most homes here have basements Gaz. I'd say 95% of the homes we do have a basement. I have noticed the model homes that have [email protected] sell quicker.. [not to say there going like hotcakes,,same here as the rest of the nation]

I myself do not have a basement  wish I did. The model home I posted on the walk through thread had a room beneath the garage . I have to go back there soon to finish off that basement ,,I'll take some pics of the reinforcement for that slab.
HELL! The way things are ..If it wasn't for basement jobs most tapers here would starve..:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

http://youtu.be/gwEjhn8oKl4


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

steel framing area must be for the slab? I have a partial finished basement in my house. There is a large family room with an office,bathroom and bedroom thats finished. I still have to hang the rock in 2 bedrooms and 3 closets and mech. room and lil hallway. Im sure I will be doing this year (kids are gettin big enough to ALL move downstairs) . Post more vids and pics:thumbsup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Here on the coast,,, we don't see basements at all. By the water, the houses are on "stilts",, 9' 6x6 posts,,, so a two story house here is three stories high. Get a mile or two off the beach and we lose the stilts, but still no basements.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

moore said:


> http://youtu.be/gwEjhn8oKl4



Gday Moore 
What glue do you use to on the concrete? Over here they make a masonry adhesive, but most of us just use cornice cement. It is a hot mud that sticks like crap to a blanket and sets like rock. One big advantage using that is you can get things straight because it will bridge 3/8 easy:yes:. Put the glue on the wall or sheet then put in position and tap it with a straight edge.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

gazman said:


> It is a hot mud that sticks like crap to a blanket


Well now....that's a lovely image. :no:



Here, cheap houses have no basement, but almost all the other ones have them. And, we're about 50/50 on whether a house has multiple floors.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gazman said:


> Gday Moore
> What glue do you use to on the concrete? Over here they make a masonry adhesive, but most of us just use cornice cement. It is a hot mud that sticks like crap to a blanket and sets like rock. One big advantage using that is you can get things straight because it will bridge 3/8 easy:yes:. Put the glue on the wall or sheet then put in position and tap it with a straight edge.


 I used the OSI.. [ my tubes not as big as yours:whistling2:] I don't care much for the liquid nails glue [Al Gore glue] It washes of your hands with soap @ water..That's not glue! OSI you have to wear it off..But even OSI aint what it was years ago ..It won't burn like it use too.. years ago if a glob of OSI fell on the skin you got it off asap..or it would start to burn..then leave a whelp..


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

As I said before we don't have basements over here. Nearly all of our homes are built on a raft slab.
http://www.virtuallivinghome.com/pouring_slab_11.html

These are poured over a polystyrene base.
This is what they look like after being poured. The frame sits at floor level, and the brick work sits on the rebate.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

For some reason these pics did not attach.


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

Pretty Much everything in Nebraska has a basement. We do do a few ranchs mainly for retiered people. I know Just south of us In like Oklahoma they dont do basements cuase the soil is so poor.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

gazman said:


> For some reason these pics did not attach.


I'm starting to see more of what we call monolithic slabs, pretty darn similar to what you've posted. Good money savings, as well as materials and site impact.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I've been doing a lot of basements lately which I don't mind even though they can be a pain, small rooms, lots of bulkhead, and bead. But i can make 2000-2500 in 5 short days.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

I don't mind doing basements either. Especially the shorter ones where you can touch the ceiling or coat screws easily off the floor.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

mudslingr said:


> I don't mind doing basements either. Especially the shorter ones where you can touch the ceiling or coat screws easily off the floor.


Ya those are sweet! Did one like that this week.


----------

